# Switch rod help



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I bought a Sage TCX 11'9' 6 weight switch rod last year.

So far, I have been throwing a Sage Smallmouth line with it, 290 grains, and it turns over and throws indy rigs great. The bass line, however, is a warm water line and gets rigid in less than 60 degree water.

I'm thinking of getting the Rio Switch "chucker" line in the 6 weight with a Nautilus CCFX 7 weight reel.

Would that be a good combo. Mainly it will be for indy rigs and swung flies. 
Rio *Rio Switch "Chucker" Fly Line*New for 2014. An easy casting, powerful Switch line with a short head for throwing streamers, indicators and sink tips. Features a long front taper that is a pleasure to roll and spey cast. The short back taper allows anglers to shoot for distance with ease. Color, green/gray. Length 100 feet, head length 25 ft. Available in sizes 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 & 9. Please specify line weight. *Price: $89.95* Line Weight 4 5 6 7 8 9


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have never used the long lines on my switch rods. On my Loomis 7 wt.I like the Rio Steelhead Scandi in 410 g., I also use a 425 g. Rio Skagit , I run both with a .031 running line. Makes it a lot easier to change as the situation dictates, I carry several different sink heads and a couple of different lengths of floating heads to adjust to what I feel is needed. The system works well in cold weather, with no problems encountered last year. 

D


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I know a lot of people like that switch chucker line. I havent used it myself and I am pretty new with a switch rod. Contact Bob at greatlakesspeyshop and he will put you spot on.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

The new Scientific Anglers Adapt switch line is incredible...

Integrated running line which is nice in tight quarters...

Short head that will turn over big stuff well, yet does not have the thick heavy front end to it like a typical skagit head would, slows the swing some and just makes it a better fishing line in my opinion....

It has a textured portion at the **** end of the head so when fishing it at night, you can hear when you get to the sweet spot to re-cast, works GREAT for mousing...

You can make your own long mono leader and fish a mouse off it with no tip, you can add floating tips or sink tips, very versatile...

Highly recommend it, will be available soon. 

Made in Michigan

Neither the Adapt or the Switch Chucker would make good indicator lines if that is your intention, heads are way too short. I don't care what the marketing for the Chucker claims, short heads like these suck for indicators...

If your looking for an indicator line, I really dig the SA spey evolution for two handers, tremendous mending ability and still turns over indicator rigs very well... Good indy fishing is all about line control...


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I use the chucker with a floating MOW tip to my indicator leader and it works greatEasy roll cast and it lays out fine. I carry a couple sinking MOW tips for swinging as well. 

I would suggest it for indie rigs


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

As mentioned in another post. Bob Braendle from Great Lakes Flyfishing is a wealth of info for anything switch/spey fishing. I picked up a 11' 7wt. switch rod, RIO Switch and Scandi short versitip lines from him last fall. (Switch Chucker wasn't out yet)

Hopefully I'll have more time to use the set ups this fall/spring. There's a lot of options out there depending on where you fish and the size of the streams. This seemed to work best for my needs.
Jim


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I run a rio grip shooter running line and a SA skagit extreme in 440grns in floating or intermediate (I have both) and various MOW and IMOW tips for swinging flys here in michigan and ohio,pennslyvania and New York 

I also have a SA steelhead taper line on another spool for running Indy rigs. 

This is with my ross reach 11'9 7wt switch. This set up handles chrome very well. 

It has been my experience that the all in one lines do not cast,mend or fish anywhere near as well as running a shooting head type system. If you can get to a good shop that will let you cast several differnt heads on YOUR rod in a river. Same rod with different casters may cast a different grn head better than another. 

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's an idea...

Bring your rod and try lines before you buy.

http://www.speypages.com/speyclave/showthread.php?t=126969


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

That sounds like a great weekend. Right in the middle of salmon season, what a wonderful time to take a little vacation to the area.

D


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I bought a Sage TCX 11'9' 6 weight switch rod last year.
> 
> So far, I have been throwing a Sage Smallmouth line with it, 290 grains, and it turns over and throws indy rigs great. The bass line, however, is a warm water line and gets rigid in less than 60 degree water.
> 
> ...


 
Cant remember where u r from Oh-Yeah but if you are close Schultz outfitters in Ypsilanti is holding their Castapolooza this Saturday. Lots of big names and free "test drives" tha will be there that will get you dialed in no time at all. If it has to do with two handled rods it will be covered.

J-


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I basically "learn as I go" so I just needed some advice on what would be the best line set up to get me going for fishing primarily on the Muskegon and then next year on a medium size river in Alaska. 

Bob from Great Lakes Fly Shop set me up with a Lamson Guru 3.5 with the Rio floating switch line. He said for Indy rigs and some fly swinging that should do great. 

The Hatch is really nice but the Guru is a lot less $ and is made in the USU.

I'm excited to use it for kings when they show up on the Muskegon soon.

Bob is very helpful. Great Lakes is a terrific fly shop.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great Lakes has always been one of my favorite stops when in Mi. They are all very knowledgeable in there, and will do what ever they can to help you out. Several years ago at the old store I learned a couple of great patterns for Steelhead that I still tie every year.

D


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

flyrodder46 said:


> Great Lakes has always been one of my favorite stops when in Mi. They are all very knowledgeable in there, and will do what ever they can to help you out. Several years ago at the old store I learned a couple of great patterns for Steelhead that I still tie every year.
> 
> D


It's cool that they have an active used/consignment business going as well. I've picked up a lot of gear that has never been used for 25% off retail.

Currently they have a bunch of Ross Colorado reels. That is a really nice, reasonably priced option for pawl action trout reels.


----------

